# Going to meet a couple and let the wives go at it!



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

My wife is hot and his wife is hot, We are going to watch the ladies have a full on sexual experience. I think it will be hot but I don't want to trade partners. I don't want to see some dude on my wife. What would be a good thin to say to avoid wife swapping? I don't want to piss the other couple off. Just want to enjoy the show. Anybody else have experience with this situation?


----------



## BeanCounterWife (Mar 17, 2010)

Sex is sex no matter who she's with, so why do you care if the GUY rails your wife?


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Because chicks are hot, some greasey dude railing your wife is just greasey.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

nah dude thats what you think but it is really fun. imagine both wives with you, wouldnt you think it is fun?
do you know these couples? how did you meet them?
how did you convince your wife with it?


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

You better get all the expectations out before the meeting!


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Good info Sweetiepie....I know my wife and I have had encounters that were soft by definition and it was very fulfilling. As long as expectations are out in the open you shouldn't have to worry about any lines getting crossed.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Lostbut.... said:


> Good info Sweetiepie....I know my wife and I have had encounters that were soft by definition and it was very fulfilling. As long as expectations are out in the open you shouldn't have to worry about any lines getting crossed.


What kind of things did you do? I don't want a full swap, what did you let your wife do? I was thinking:
no intercourse with the other dude and my wife
no bj given to the other dude
hand job okay(let him orgasim on my wife bobs)
oral on my wife okay
fingering my wife okay
and full girl on girl with toys would be great:smthumbup:

does that sound okay if you were the other dude or would you be pissed?


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

Flanders said:


> What kind of things did you do? I don't want a full swap, what did you let your wife do? I was thinking:
> no intercourse with the other dude and my wife
> no bj given to the other dude
> hand job okay(let him orgasim on my wife bobs)
> ...


You shouldn't go into it without talking to the other man to make sure that your boundaries are acceptable for him. If he says no, then find another couple. The common theme here is that you need to talk to them about it first.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Dancing Nancie said:


> You shouldn't go into it without talking to the other man to make sure that your boundaries are acceptable for him. If he says no, then find another couple. The common theme here is that you need to talk to them about it first.


Planning on conversing though email or over the phone. And if it is cool we will meet for drinks and go over it again. It seems the wifes have no problem with anything, but the dudes are a little protective.


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Men are by nature protective of their "belongings" I use this term loosely, ladies please don't attack I mean it in a nice way.

That is a great plan. I know that exchanging pictures in an email can help break the ice also and was very effective for us to do prior to the first time. That way you know exaclty what is coming and that really helps you discern compatiblity. Looks are very important in this situation because you aren't there for emotional connections. Not to sound shallow, but that is just my experience.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess I'm a bit of a prude, I want my cake and eat it too, but don't want to share the cake.

Do you people think I'm out of line by doing this? I would apreciate your opinions. Maybe I'm going through a mid life crisis. please staighten me out if I sound crazy.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

I would not let the man touch your wife, right now you say ok(oral to wife ok) but you never ever know how you will feel afterward
what if you regret it? and its too late? my husband literally gags at the thought of another man touching me 

but the girls going at it sounds like the boys will have fun watching, I just would not get involved "swapping" male to female, that could become very dangerous(hurt feelings afterward) just my opinion


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Millania007 said:


> I would not let the man touch your wife, right now you say ok(oral to wife ok) but you never ever know how you will feel afterward
> what if you regret it? and its too late? my husband literally gags at the thought of another man touching me
> 
> but the girls going at it sounds like the boys will have fun watching, I just would not get involved "swapping" male to female, that could become very dangerous(hurt feelings afterward) just my opinion


Thanks alot for your thoughts. How about girl on girl and then the ladies give oral and sex to their husbands in the same room. Only problem is the other dudes wife has a piercing down there and I would like to check it out. Wonder if he would be cool with that. Both couples have never swung so I am thinking it will be a little tame.

Why do ladies have no problem with gettin it on with other ladies and other men and men(me) has such a problem with it? Do I love my wife more than she loves me? Maybe she just doesn't care about how I feel. My wife is hotte than the other guys wife is that the problem or is it because I can't let go? I have been with another women infront of my wife, she told me to f--- her, and she was so turned on watching, but to be honest I just wanted it to be over, I was very uncomfortable at first and then it did feel good near the end, but I still feel bad about it, but she says she liked watching it. I don't know what to do.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

you are worried about the afterward feelings and it might hit you hard after everything is done i mean full swap. 
I never been thought it to tell but that how i feel. I wont feel bad if it was FFM but FMFM I bet i will be in a shock afterward. 
may be you are feeling that for many reasons:
1- you are afraid wife will like him better than you.
2- he will be attached to your wife
3- making love to your wife wont be the same because someone else been there and you are afraid that your wife will let others behind your back since it was ok the first time in front of you. 
4- if your wife hotter than his why would you go for it. if you are going to do it do it with someone hotter than your wife.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

LuckyCharmH said:


> you are worried about the afterward feelings and it might hit you hard after everything is done i mean full swap.
> I never been thought it to tell but that how i feel. I wont feel bad if it was FFM but FMFM I bet i will be in a shock afterward.
> may be you are feeling that for many reasons:
> 1- you are afraid wife will like him better than you.
> ...


I like watching girl on girl and yes FFM is cool, but the FMFM I don't like. But it is hard to find a chick that would want to have a 3 way. So if I have to sit there with some dude watching our wifes go at it it would be worth it. But other dude keep your hands off.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Millania007 would you be willing to do that with your husband?
i think it seem fair game Flanders. take video and send it to us lol. 
let us how it goes please


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Millania007 said:


> I would not let the man touch your wife, right now you say ok(oral to wife ok) but you never ever know how you will feel afterward
> what if you regret it? and its too late? my husband literally gags at the thought of another man touching me
> 
> but the girls going at it sounds like the boys will have fun watching, I just would not get involved "swapping" male to female, that could become very dangerous(hurt feelings afterward) just my opinion


I Knew it! Lol jk hun!

So anyways- it sounds like you need to talk to your WIFE first to see where shes at and her comfort level. I read this article once that said each of you make a list of everything you want to do that sounds fun for you both. Then share the list and cross off anything that is NOT on both of your lists. That would be your starting point.....

seems like a good idea to do....


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

A list is a good idea.

What do you people think of swaping ladies with just BJ's with heavy duty condoms? I love getting a bj. But my wife gives the best bj I have ever had so it might suck with the other dudes wife and he will get a good one.

I told my wife I don't want to swap the other day, but what if the other dudes wife gets me going, should I go for it anyway? I keep thinking you only live once and I have had regrets in the past about missing out on *****. Alot of decisions to make and to try and keep a great marriage exciting.

I actually have the opposite problem with my wife, she is willing to do anything, I have to put the brakes on her. She said what ever I want to do is fine.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Flanders said:


> A list is a good idea.
> 
> What do you people think of swaping ladies with just BJ's with heavy duty condoms? I love getting a bj. But my wife gives the best bj I have ever had so it might suck with the other dudes wife and he will get a good one.
> 
> ...



i hate you



J/K, but seriously, hate is kinda strong

:smthumbup:


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

It is actually more stressful for me than if she was a prude. I am just saying in the heat of the moment and I get her to do something then afterwards it will be my fault. I am starting to think to not do this at all and in 10 years I will be saying damn why didn't I go for it. Right now we both are very happy and if I stop the excitment it might go back to the way it was, near divorce.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

jus let the girls go at it, forget the other girls piercing, or swapping BJs ewie LOL


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe a stupid question, but what do you and the "other guy" do while this is going on? Seems a little awkward...


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but what do you and the "other guy" do while this is going on? Seems a little awkward...


Yeah, that would seem really awkward to me.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Probably the same thing they do when they go to a strip club and are surrounded by a whole bunch of random men staring at the same chick (or chicks) i would imagine...


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but what do you and the "other guy" do while this is going on? Seems a little awkward...


:iagree:definitley awkward! more than likely they will be playing the five knuckle shuffle :bounce:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

OK Flanders, I'll stay away from he moral and religious POV here and just address your traits and tendencies. Couples engaging in this kind of lifestyle need certain things in their being to survive as a couple. You simply don't have them and I would say you're just about as poor of a candidate for this as would be possible.



Flanders said:


> I am just saying in the heat of the moment and I get her to do something then after-wards it will be my fault.


You are insecure in what the fall out will be.  Stating that you feel if it goes badly you'll be at fault indicates you are now pushing your wife to-wards this.



Flanders said:


> It is not normal for a straight man to want anal all the time. Maybe once a year or once every 3 years would be normal


Homophobic: How will you feel sitting there beating-off to the show with another "dude" doing the same thing three feet away?



Flanders said:


> To answer your question about my hot sexy wife. I signed up on a swingers message board and if she wants a guy she can have one.


OK????



Flanders said:


> no intercourse with the other dude and my wife
> no bj given to the other dude


Contradicting yourself.



Flanders said:


> I think it will be hot but I don't want to trade partners. I don't want to see some dude on my wife.


Contradicting yourself again.



Flanders said:


> I would never let a dude bang my wife. Another chick is fine but not a dude.


And again.



Flanders said:


> What do you people think of swaping ladies with just BJ's with heavy duty condoms? I love getting a bj. But my wife gives the best bj I have ever had so it might suck with the other dudes wife and he will get a good one.


You are self centered.



Flanders said:


> So if I have to sit there with some dude watching our wifes go at it it would be worth it. But other dude keep your hands off.


You have jealousy issues.



Flanders said:


> I guess I'm a bit of a prude, I want my cake and eat it too, but don't want to share the cake.


Self centered again.



Flanders said:


> Can I get an std giving a chick oral sex?


You are naive



Flanders said:


> I think that whole womens lib stuff is out of control. If you have noticed once women started burning bras and stuff the divorce rate is now way up and out of control.
> 
> Just a thought from a dude. Dudes are simple just feed us, do us, and change the wheels on the corvette once in a while. And don't let your hair go gray


Controlling attitude, I'll skip the sexist attitude for now.



Flanders said:


> My sex life is great.


Then why go here???



Flanders said:


> Do you people think I'm out of line by doing this? I would apreciate your opinions.


OK, here it is. Don't do it. Go home tonight and have great sex with your wife and feel privileged that you are the only one in the world that gets to enjoy her body and talents.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay basically all I want is to see my wife go at it with a chick, it would be better to find just a chick with no dude there. where do you find bi females looking for couples? I just emailed the wife and she said we don't have to do this. So now I feel better, the sex I had last night with my wife was the best ever. She has such a hot body, and she had a few drinks and worked me over. I don't think I would be gaining from this swinger thing but the other dude would. It starting to feel like a step down. Thanks for your help on this, who else can I talk to about it.

Any other ideas to spice up a marriage let me know.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amp,
and he NEVER responds to the questions, he just starts new ones. Sexist, homophopic and self centered. Yup, summed him/she/it/troll up perfectly.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Amp,
You hit it dead on. I could not have said it better myself


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

You want the girl, why cant she have the guy.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

laredo said:


> You want the girl, why cant she have the guy.


My wife is special to me, no other dude is going to hit that.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Well said, Amp.


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Well said Flanders. She is too special to you to let some dude "hit that".

So the converse is that YOU are not special enough to her to forbide you from going to a prostitute for your hand job. 

Still feel good about that decision?

Look, dude, it is really starting to sound like you are a 15 year old boy bragging about all the chicks that you are bangning. I may be in the minority here, but how about keeping your disfunction to yourself or writing it to the Penthouse forum. Here is a starting line for you. "dear Penthouse, you'll never believe what happened to me on the way home from college. My car broke down near an old farmhouse..............."


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Flanders - I have some experience of the adventures you've conjured up here.

the more I read of your posts - if they are genuine - the more I am convinced you are not ready, as an individual and as a couple, for the very powerful feelings that can be unlocked in these situations.

Give it a miss!!!


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

steve71 said:


> Flanders - I have some experience of the adventures you've conjured up here.
> 
> the more I read of your posts - if they are genuine - the more I am convinced you are not ready, as an individual and as a couple, for the very powerful feelings that can be unlocked in these situations.
> 
> Give it a miss!!!


We talked about it on the weekend and the idea is thrilling but once you visualize what would really happen it is actually a turn off. These swingers are actually a little creepy. So with that said we have decided to say no to swinging.

thought of swinging:

me 

wife 

actual act of swinging:

me 

wife 

3 way with a hot chick:

me :smthumbup:

wife


----------

